# [SOLVED] wpa, NM, rtl8192se driver, and One Big Mess

## p.johnson

I  have having quite a challenge getting my wifi working on my laptop (HP G72 Notebook). I have the ethernet driver complied in as a module, and it loads on boot no problem. Sometimes it requires a reboot to get fully functional, but right now it is the only networking option I have.

The driver for my wifi card is the rtl8192se driver, and it also loads on boot after I have emerged linux-firmware.

NetworkManager and ifconfig show a wlan0 interface, so I know ifconfig is doing its job. It's the actual connecting to any network that I have trouble with. After punching in a password (WEP or WPA-PSK, depending on if I'm at home or school) it will attempt to connect and fail repeatedly.

Output of dmesg:

```

[ 1417.666703] wlan0: authenticate with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

[ 1417.686467] wlan0: send auth to e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (try 1/3)

[ 1417.688174] wlan0: authenticated

[ 1417.689228] wlan0: associate with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (try 1/3)

[ 1417.692896] wlan0: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[ 1417.693918] wlan0: associated

[ 1417.694106] wlan0: disassociating from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1417.724307] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 1417.726700] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 1417.726703] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[ 1417.726706] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1417.726708] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1417.726710] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1417.726712] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1417.726713] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

```

uname -a:

```
Linux lappy 3.7.0-rc5 #1 SMP Thu Nov 15 08:24:29 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Output of wpa_supplicant -d -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
wpa_supplicant v1.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='3211xx'

   id=1 ssid='RPSChoir'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

wext: interface wlan0 phy: phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=2 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

wlan0: Own MAC address: 1c:65:9d:10:94:b4

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlan0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlan0: Added interface wlan0

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     33 32 31 31 78 78                                 3211xx          

wlan0: Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Scan requested (ret=-1) - scan timeout 10 seconds

wlan0: Failed to initiate AP scan

wlan0: State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlan0: Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

wlan0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

Received 673 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

wlan0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 SSID '3211xx'

wlan0: New scan results available

wlan0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlan0: 0: e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 ssid='3211xx' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-36 wps

wlan0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlan0:    selected BSS e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 ssid='3211xx'

wlan0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: e0:91:f5:f9:96:62  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: DISCONNECTED

wlan0: Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (SSID='3211xx' freq=2437 MHz)

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlan0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlan0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlan0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlan0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlan0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

wlan0: Association request to the driver failed

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

wlan0: Checking for other virtual interfaces sharing same radio (phy0) in event_scan_results

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=22

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=200

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=184): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 2d 1a 6e 18 1b ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 06 0d 16 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7f 01 01 4a 0e 14 00 0a 00 2c 01 c8 00 14 00 05 00 19 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 6e 18 1b ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 06 0d 16 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: Event ASSOCINFO (4) received

wlan0: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=184): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 2d 1a 6e 18 1b ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 06 0d 16 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7f 01 01 4a 0e 14 00 0a 00 2c 01 c8 00 14 00 05 00 19 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 01 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 6e 18 1b ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 06 0d 16 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlan0: Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

wlan0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlan0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

wlan0: Event DISASSOC (1) received

wlan0: Disassociation notification

wlan0: WPA: Auto connect enabled: try to reconnect (wps=0)

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 into blacklist

wlan0: Not rescheduling scan to ensure that specific SSID scans occur

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 reason=0

wlan0: Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlan0: RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     52 50 53 43 68 6f 69 72                           RPSChoir        

wlan0: Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 15 received

wlan0: Removing interface wlan0

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 from blacklist (clear)

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 SSID '3211xx'

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

Could anybody possibly help me out? Thank you!Last edited by p.johnson on Wed Nov 21, 2012 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

I'd start from manually doing things, then work towards automated

meaning, i would first try getting wpa_supplicant etc working when run by hand, and only then try out networkmanager

if you try to, for example, fire off wpa_supplicant manually while networkmanager is running, it will fail in glorious fashion

so

-nuke networkmanager from the default runlevel (and any other scripts used by networkmanager)

-nuke your nm-applet from your desktop startup

-once you are sure nothing networkmanager-related is running, fire off wpa_supplicant from the command line, as you have done. 

in doing the manual wpa_supplicant test, it would also be useful if we could see your wpa_supplicant.conf (of course, replace your PSK so we dont have your password  :Wink:  )

Note that wpa_supplicant merely associates/authenticates with an AP. It does not give you an IP, for example, nor set up routes. So a successful test here does not equate to network connectivity (were you to run dhcpcd wlan0 in a separate terminal tab, that would get you the IP and whatnot)

I mention all this because a)networkmanager is an extra layer of complexity to troubleshoot, and muddies things if the issue resides at a lower level, and b)networkmanager appears to be interfering with your manual wpa_supplicant test.

EDIT: just an FYI, changed your 'quote' tag to 'code' - easier to read, and, if you use 'quote' you will inadvertently have text parsed as smiley faces; if you use 'code', it's parsed literally

----------

## p.johnson

Thank you for your quick reply!

I've removed NM from run-level default, and the only networking things running in that run-level now are dhcpcd, net.eth0 (ethernet), and net.wlan0 (wifi).

Here's my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="RPSChoir"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk=************************************

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

network={

        ssid="3211xx"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk=********************************

}

```

3211xx is my home network, and now I'm on Thanksgiving break, so I needn't worry about the school's wifi right now.

Here's the output of wpa_supplicant -d -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (I read earlier today that nl80211 is a good enough driver for newer chip-sets, preferable to wext):

```
wpa_supplicant v1.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

Line 12: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='RPSChoir'

   id=1 ssid='3211xx'

nl80211: interface wlan0 in phy phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=2 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 20 MHz

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlan0: Own MAC address: 1c:65:9d:10:94:b4

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlan0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

wlan0: Added interface wlan0

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     52 50 53 43 68 6f 69 72                           RPSChoir        

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     33 32 31 31 78 78                                 3211xx          

wlan0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

wlan0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

nl80211: Received scan results (1 BSSes)

wlan0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlan0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 SSID '3211xx'

wlan0: New scan results available

wlan0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlan0: 0: e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 ssid='3211xx' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-57 wps

wlan0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlan0:    selected based on RSN IE

wlan0:    selected BSS e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 ssid='3211xx'

wlan0: Request association: reassociate: 0  selected: e0:91:f5:f9:96:62  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING

wlan0: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlan0: RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

wlan0: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

wlan0: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

wlan0: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlan0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: SME: Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (SSID='3211xx' freq=2437 MHz)

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     33 32 31 31 78 78                                 3211xx          

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

wlan0: Checking for other virtual interfaces sharing same radio (phy0) in event_scan_results

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New station e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

wlan0: Event AUTH (11) received

wlan0: SME: Authentication response: peer=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 auth_type=0 status_code=0

wlan0: Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (SSID='3211xx' freq=2437 MHz)

wlan0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

  * freq=2437

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     33 32 31 31 78 78                                 3211xx          

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

wlan0: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlan0: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=184): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 2d 1a 6e 18 1b ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 06 0d 16 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7f 01 01 4a 0e 14 00 0a 00 2c 01 c8 00 14 00 05 00 19 00 dd 09 00 10 18 02 04 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00 dd 1e 00 90 4c 33 6e 18 1b ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 dd 1a 00 90 4c 34 06 0d 16 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: freq=2437 MHz

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wlan0: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wlan0: Associated with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlan0: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

wlan0: RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlan0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

wlan0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlan0:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlan0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 63 a9 ea 30 b8 8b 30 f7 a3 5b fa ad 08 d8 ab f5 1f 12 30 c6 7c b4 4c 15 0d b7 e3 55 f8 a1 b5 cb

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlan0: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 fb 95 59 96 be bc 6d 45 72 12 43 0a fa ba 94 10

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 fb 95 59 96 be bc 6d 45 72 12 43 0a fa ba 94 10

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): fb 95 59 96 be bc 6d 45 72 12 43 0a fa ba 94 10

wlan0: RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 38 0d 57 fd f3 80 32 04 5d 7c 6f e8 9f de 26 67 98 33 0d 4a 4a b4 cb c6 49 fd 86 84 ea d4 d1 39

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=1c:65:9d:10:94:b4 A2=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 38 0d 57 fd f3 80 32 04 5d 7c 6f e8 9f de 26 67 98 33 0d 4a 4a b4 cb c6 49 fd 86 84 ea d4 d1 39

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): 63 a9 ea 30 b8 8b 30 f7 a3 5b fa ad 08 d8 ab f5 1f 12 30 c6 7c b4 4c 15 0d b7 e3 55 f8 a1 b5 cb

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlan0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): f3 26 08 e8 de 74 56 c1 41 b7 90 f7 9e b0 92 45

wlan0: RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

wlan0:   EAPOL-Key type=2

wlan0:   key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

wlan0:   key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 63 a9 ea 30 b8 8b 30 f7 a3 5b fa ad 08 d8 ab f5 1f 12 30 c6 7c b4 4c 15 0d b7 e3 55 f8 a1 b5 cb

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 1f 12 30 c6 7c b4 4c 15 0d b7 e3 55 f8 a1 b5 cc

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): f7 05 03 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): e2 1f b9 04 5f 65 29 a3 55 cf 29 f3 5a fb 00 13

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 48 8c d9 62 e2 ed 7e d4 63 a9 cf f2 8e d1 12 bc 7e 41 52 db 92 f2 b0 db b3 ef 0c c0 4e 7c 3c f7 72 b3 eb 7e 7e ea e3 d4 ee 7e 04 8a 8c dc f8 cd e7 d2 74 3e a9 e1 ca 88

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlan0: WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 9e aa 19 c2 ea 43 9a 8c f2 23 86 ad 6d c7 a2 ed dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 8f ad e9 b2 1d 90 1d 93 f1 1d 64 a7 e8 84 8b 43

wlan0: WPA: Installing PTK to the driver

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x2682e78 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

wlan0: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

wlan0: WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16)

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): f7 05 03 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x464b61 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   broadcast key

wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlan0: State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 completed (auth) [id=1 id_str=]

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

nl80211: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 35 31 35 2d 34 00

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 53                     INTERFACES      

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=18):

     47 45 54 5f 43 41 50 41 42 49 4c 49 54 59 20 65   GET_CAPABILITY e

     61 70                                             ap              

CTRL_IFACE: GET_CAPABILITY 'eap' 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 31 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 1 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=1 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 31 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 1 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=1 name='disabled'

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 15 received

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=21): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 35 31 35 2d 34 00

wlan0: Removing interface wlan0

wpa_driver_nl80211_deauthenticate(addr=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 reason_code=3)

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x267f830 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

   addr=e0:91:f5:f9:96:62

wlan0: State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wlan0: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

CTRL_IFACE wait for attached monitors to receive messages

wlan0: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID e0:91:f5:f9:96:62 SSID '3211xx'

wlan0: Cancelling scan request

wlan0: Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

```

Thank you for your help!

----------

## cach0rr0

 *p.johnson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've removed NM from run-level default, and the only networking things running in that run-level now are dhcpcd, net.eth0 (ethernet), and net.wlan0 (wifi).
> 
> 

 

if doing manual testing, having net.eth0, net.wlan0, and dhcpcd in the default runlevel are going to be somewhat of a conflict

having said that, if you had net.eth0, net.wlan0, and dhcpcd in the default runlevel *before*, when you were trying to do things via networkmanager, these could conflict in spectacular fashion. 

networkmanager wants to pretty well have exclusive rights over managing your network connectivity; init scripts that attempt to duplicate this functionality will trample 

if using networkmanager - that is, once we've confirmed manually connecting works - there is no need for a wpa_supplicant.conf, and none of those aforementioned services should be in the default runlevel. 

So the next port of call is nuking those from startup, then:

-testing to make sure wpa_supplicant can connect fine when run manually

-testing to make sure that, if wpa_supplicant associates/authenticates successfully, that dhcpcd (run from command line) can fetch an IP

if these two work, your kernel, firmware, etc, is just fine, and it's just a matter of getting other tools (init scripts) out of the way so networkmanager can do its thing. 

Actually...I might try that before reading any of the below. Remove net.eth0, net.wlan0, dhcpcd, from your default runlevel. Then, add networkmanager back to the default runlevel, and reboot. See if things connect ok. Because I can say with relative certainty having net.eth0, net.wlan0, and dhcpcd, trying to run at the same time as networkmanager, will cause problems, and if you ultimately would prefer networkmanager to be how you manage connectivity, if it "just works" with those things out of the way, there's no need for further troubleshooting. 

 *p.johnson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> 

 

looks fine in general, though for basic command-line testing, minimal is king. And since you'd be testing running wpa_supplicant as root, you wouldnt need the control group bits in there. So i might just make a file, 'wpa_test.conf' and specify that with the -c switch on the command line, instead of wpa_supplicant.conf - the filename is insignificant, so long as you point wpa_supplicant to it with the -c switch

 *p.johnson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3211xx is my home network, and now I'm on Thanksgiving break, so I needn't worry about the school's wifi right now.
> 
> Here's the output of wpa_supplicant -d -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (I read earlier today that nl80211 is a good enough driver for newer chip-sets, preferable to wext):
> ...

 

nothing particularly troubling in there. I'd go the first suggested route first, nuke net.{eth0,wlan0} from default runlevel (actually, you might want to remove, and then nuke their symlinks so that they dont get hotplugged), add networkmanager back, and see if with *only* networkmanager running, everything "just works"

....unless ive misunderstood things completely and you only added those services to startup *after* removing networkmanager from default runlevel, in which case disregard

----------

## p.johnson

It worked!

Removing net.* and dhcpcd from the default runlevel and re-enabling NM "just worked"!

Thank you so, so much!

I do have one question, though. Is it possible to make NM load "quietly" on boot? It'll say

 *Quote:*   

> Starting service NetworkManager........1s
> 
> Service NM has started, but is inactive blah blah blah

 

Is there a way I can make it boot as a daemon/in the background?

Thank you again!

----------

## cach0rr0

 *p.johnson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I do have one question, though. Is it possible to make NM load "quietly" on boot? It'll say
> 
>  *Quote:*   Starting service NetworkManager........1s
> ...

 

i have absolutely no idea. i havent tried networkmanager in a good...5 years? Don't know how it does things nowadays. 

it *should* be backgrounding already. 

I don't think there's a way to make its text go away completely. 

But you *might* get what youre looking for by enabling the "do not enable this" feature (that ive yet to see be problematic) 

```

# Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. When running in parallel we

# prefix the service output with its name as the output will get

# jumbled up.

# WARNING: whilst we have improved parallel, it can still potentially lock

# the boot process. Don't file bugs about this unless you can supply

# patches that fix it without breaking other things!

rc_parallel="YES"

```

in /etc/rc.conf

----------

